# Emmerdes



## Heimito

Buongiorno a tutti! 

Mi scuso in anticipo, ma avverto che le citazioni in questo post contengono alcune parole volgari.

Questo il testo francese:

“Ou bien on est juste en train de creuser notre tombe avec la bouche pour la boucher avec le fion, foin de fossoyeur… emmerdes vivants.” 

_“Oppure ci stiamo solo scavando la fossa con la bocca per riempirla col culo, fieno per becchini... emmerdes vivants”._

Il problema è l’ultimo sostantivo, “emmerdes”: merde viventi? feccia vivente? Però non mi sembra che in francese “emmerde” venga usato come sostantivo.  

D’altra parte, “emmerder”, da cui presumo discenda “emmerdes”, ha di solito il senso di “scocciare, disturbare, rompere le scatole”.

Qualche idea sul senso di quell’espressione?

Grazie!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Heimito,
_Emmerde (f.)_ è l'accorciamento di _emmerdement (m.): _
Traduzione dal Garzanti:
(molto fam.) grana (f.), scocciatura (f.), noia (f.), rottura (f.):_ avoir des emmerdements_, avere delle grane;_ faire, créer des emmerdements à qqn_, piantare grane a qlcu;_ laisse-moi tranquille, j’ai des emmerdements_, lasciami in pace, sono nei casini.​


----------



## janpol

Un proverbe français dit qu'on creuse notre tombe avec nos dents, c'es-à-dire en mangeant trop
le fion : (argot) le cul
emmerde " j'ai toujours entendu ce mot au féminin) difficulté, obstacle, contrariété etc...


----------



## Heimito

Grazie matoupaschat e janpol! 

Sono stupito che la soluzione si trovasse in un dizionario francese-italiano anziché in un monolingue come quelli che ho consultato, ma va bene così. Questo ci conferma che nel tradurre le soluzioni possono davvero annidarsi da tutte le parti.

Resta il senso finale dell’espressione “emmerdes vivants”: rogne viventi? Vi suona? A me non tanto...


----------



## Kwistax

Dove ha trovato questa citazione?
Per me, "emmerdes vivants" e da legare a "fossoyeur". Per quanto regarda il senso generale, è il pui logico, ma il problema è il singolare che non corrisponde al plurale di "emmerdes"...

Forse:
"proprie seccature"
"proprie palle"???


----------



## ganesa2242

Ciao,

Réponse tardive et peut-être à côté de la plaque 
Pour "Foin de", je ne sais pas si "Fieno per" rend l'idée, je suis francophone! Mais "Foin de" est une expression qui marque le mépris. Une sorte de "Au diable le fossoyeur". Donc peut-être que l'idée d'emmerdes vivants seraient à comprendre comme emmerdeurs vivants, vu qu'on bouche la tombe avec le fion?

Ou peut-être qu'il faut lire "emmerdés vivants"?


----------

